# Repainting rat's cage - Plastikote



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I just spray-painted my rats' cage with Plastikote as it was getting a bit rusty, as I've read online that that's a suitable paint to use, but I just read somewhere that you should leave the paint to 'cure' or something for a week before you use it... Is this true?? I hope not as my two little ratties are gonna be needing to get back in sometime soon! They're just in a plastic box at the moment.. 

Has anyone ever used Plastikote / spray painted their rats' cages before?? Do you have any idea how long you have to leave it for? I've looked on the Plastikote website and it says the paint will be 'thoroughly dry' after an hour, which is how long it's been now.. Also, on another ratty website, it just says to use Plastikote as this won't harm the rats if they chew it.. Not sure if that means even if it's only been sprayed an hour before..! 

If anyone has any advice I'd be very grateful! 

Amy x


----------

